# Sweet Loop



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Holy lurkers !!


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

OK, I'll play.......

I don't care. 

It looks like the 240 other guys who have looked didn't care either, based on the postings.

Sorry if that sounds harsh.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Funny Paul!! I use the same one and it has outlasted my servings quite nicely!! In fact, it's still in pristine shape after about 10,000 shots!! I sure wish I knew someone that made these things!!:wink:


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

A Mess said:


> OK, I'll play.......
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> ...


No you're not, or you wouldn't have posted it.
I will keep your comments in mind when you post something that is of no interest to me.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

A Mess said:


> OK, I'll play.......
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...Somebody doesn't play well with others.:zip: 

Ben


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

*???*

I know this is a dumb question, but is that just a loop thats been served?


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Not Dumb*

That question is not dumb at all. It is actually a knotless loop. There are no knots. The loop is served and then mounted on the bow string. It is made of 10 strands of 80lb Spectra. As a rule they outlast my strings. They are also made under very tight tolerances so it is very easy to control how much the loop effects my draw length. I can also set them up to free spin to reduce bow string torque or tie them in place like the one in the photo.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

You're right, must have been a bad day, but that's no excuse.

Sorry about that.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Appology accepted !! We all have those days......All is good !!:tea:


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Why go to all that trouble when you can just tie a normal d-loop with a 4" piece of string? Is there a great advantage that I'm missing. I not knocking it, just seems a lot of trouble.
Insatiable


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

insatiable said:


> Why go to all that trouble when you can just tie a normal d-loop with a 4" piece of string? Is there a great advantage that I'm missing. I not knocking it, just seems a lot of trouble.
> Insatiable


 They out last the normal d-loop hands down.I shoot the normal loop and have noticeable that my show wear alot quicker and easier.The other benfit that he gets from this is that his PRINCESS arrows fly nice.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Bump "Bud" ...

Insatiable-I understand the question, no offense taken. This type of loop is very stiff and very smooth so i get a very clean release. Like i mentioned i can also control the length. There are also no knots to work loose and therefore there is also less bulk. James and Ted are also very accurate, i wont replace that loop until i replace maybe two sets of strings. I generally switch them out when i change my strings juts because i am too lazy to take it off but it is deffinitely no worn out.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Catfish Loop.... check this out...*

Paul, check this out. If you like the knotless loop, you might like this. Especially for the do-it-yourself people.

I did this once and I think it could be perfected and work pretty well.

Go to this link, and you have to scroll down hear the bottom until you see "Catfish Loop". You then have to click on the photo's to get them to enlarge.

http://oneidaeaglebows.com/oneidapages/Page5.html

This is actually pretty easy and fun... It is also something you can do in the field with no tools. Might be worth carried a little emergency baggie with enough stuff to make up a loop in the field...

let me know what you think...

thenson

"LugNut" this might be a candidate for your book under "Emergency Repairs" or "Tips and Tricks" ???


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

*string loop*

Plastic paul, if you don't mind can you give a brief explanation on how you made it. I like the ideal that it won't stretch. I build strings so I don't think i will have any problems making one. I just need to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Plastic Paul, did you build yours similar to the one on the oneida page. I have a new Pro Elite on the way and would like to put one on that. I plan to use tied nocks to help lighten it up, but how does the weight of this d-loop compair to a "regular" one. Also the oneida page says bcy#62 braided. What size serving are you using, would a .021 braided serving work ok?
This question is not just for Paul, please anyone with info can feel free to help.

Thanks to all,
Mitch


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Directions*

I am a very direct person so i will be here as well. I am planning to open a little archery business building strings and these loops but i am still willing to help anyone who wants to make thier own. So, if the directions don't make sense or you are having trouble contact me and we will get you going. The only thing i ask is that you give credit where credit is due and not sell them for profit.

For material I am a huge proponent of Spectra. It is incredibly tough and very slippery, all the things we would want in our loop. If you don't have access to Spectra kite string piuck up soem all Spectra serving material or fishing line. Wally World acrries a brand of Spectra fishing line, i believe it is called Power Braid. It is a braided Spectra and would be a very good choice.

You will need some sort of a jig similar to one end of a string jig. It is best if you can increase and decreas the tension between the two posts. Mine is made from wood working clamp, the typemade out of wood with two jaws and two handles. I rilled a hole in the working end of each jaw and glued 1/4" bolts with the heads cut off in the holes. You could also use 1/4" steel rod. You want something smooth and tough.

I start with my pegs 2.25" apart (outside to outside) on a standard loop. I put my wraps on and then tighten them up as much my hand will allow me. There are so many ways to start the serving but i do recomend you keep the same piece of thread/string going. I usually cross the tag with the working end to get things started and wrap the tag under my serving.

About half way through I tighten the clamp to increase the tension on my main strands and keep going. When you are about done wrap over a loop to pull your tag back under with. When you are done simply relax the tension and take it off your jig.

You will need to play with the strand count to get the diameter you are looking for. As a rule they can be thinner for a hinge release and a little thicker for a caliper type release.

I hope this helps, they are worth the work.

I will get yours done Michi.......I know you're not very mechanically inclined LOL


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Thanks plastic paul, I owe you one.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Not a problem ....Once you start using them you wont want to use anyhting else !!!

I just remembered i was asked if they were heavy. They are probably half the weight of one done the traditional way, especially when done with Spectra.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Knotless Loop...*

Here is a link to some that I bought from Cabelas. They are a bear to get on your string but work ok. They tend to slip and turn around the string, but I assume that if you used bees wax or something like that it would work better.
They are pretty durable, made of heavy material.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...search?hl=en&q=knotless+loop&_requestid=35105

Try the "Catfish Loop" from the Oneida website, its fun to do...

thenson


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I've been using Pauls Loops for a few years now and never get any slippage or rotation around the string. They grip the serving quite well. And the durability of the loop is unchallenged!! The major plus for this loop is that you never have to worry about the knot coming undone. There are none!!:wink: As you can see, the loop has outlasted the serving!!


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Im in for trying a couple :wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Knotless Paul-Loops...*

So, what would it take to get a sample? I would like to try one...

I like the idea, but they were tough to install and the ones from Cabelas turned continuously on me...

Good luck, let me know about trying one.

thenson


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks like a cool loop, I may have to try and build one.
I will have to check to see if I can adjust my string down that small.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I have done some thinking on these loops and have deicded that, I will make them for those that don't want mess with it i will make them for $6 each. That includes shipping.LOL 

Pm me with your snail mail and i will send you mine.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

For some reason I can't see the picture that you posted! I had a loop break yesterday evening...ouchy! Would be interested.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I hope you are Okay. PM me with your e-mail and i will send you a pic.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

not bad looking


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks, they are bit of a pain to make but well worth it.


----------



## frontier (Mar 9, 2006)

This might be a dumb ? but how do you install a knotless loop!!!!!


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Not Dumb at all!! I use a bow press but Michi has figured out how to do it without a press. Maybe he can get on here and explain how he does it...I'll get in touch with him and get him going.


----------



## frontier (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Paul lets get him going putting one on with out a press would be great


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

It's a challenge to explain with words. The first loop (hole) is easily enough attached to the string by wrapping the loop around the string and inserting an end into the hole. Pull somewhat tight. The second part is the tricky part. Where ever you need it attached (above or below the first attachment) you need to start at the opposite side of the first attachment. Wrap the loop around the string and take the center of the loop itself and feet it through the hole. Work it over the first attachment and adjust as necessary and you will be done. I'll try to do it with a rubberband and take pics tomorrow to explain better. Or maybe mine will get here soon from Paul and I can use an actual loop to do it.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I got some PM's from people. I am heading ona field trip with my daughters class, when i get back i will send out replies. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

michihunter said:


> It's a challenge to explain with words. The first loop (hole) is easily enough attached to the string by wrapping the loop around the string and inserting an end into the hole. Pull somewhat tight. The second part is the tricky part. Where ever you need it attached (above or below the first attachment) you need to start at the opposite side of the first attachment. Wrap the loop around the string and take the center of the loop itself and feet it through the hole. Work it over the first attachment and adjust as necessary and you will be done. I'll try to do it with a rubberband and take pics tomorrow to explain better. Or maybe mine will get here soon from Paul and I can use an actual loop to do it.




Id like to see that michi.. post 'em up !!

I got my loops from Paul ( dark green ones :wink: ) and they look great,cant wait to try one out.They are not as "fat" as the knotless loops from Cabelas and are quite a bit shorter


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

*Paul* PM sent


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

MIchi, when are you gonna be able to post some photos of putting the loop on without taking the string off???


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

1st Rockin....I haven't forgotten you Life has been a little wild with job hunting and dealing with the prodigy...I will get a couple out to you this week. As for our deer friend Michi....I'm not sure all his dogs were barking when he said he could do that little trick. I'm not sure Hudini could pull that one off.

For all of you that like to put the loop under the arrow I am working on one for you folks..

ICOM- I'm gladd you like them. I hate giving up draw length to a loop so I make them as short as possible. If they are too short for you let me know.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks PP

I tried to figure out a way to do it with out taking the string off, but I couldn't !!!
 

Guess I'll jsut do it the old fashioned way !!

:wink:


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

Paul,here is an idea for you.Maybe you should offer them in different lengths.If someone knows what size loop they need,they may not want to change it.The length of the loop will determine what position their elbow will be in at full draw.It has nothing to do with draw length.Your draw length stays the same no matter what size the loop is.Your elbow will end up higher or lower acording to the loop size.If you made them in 1/4" incroments from the shortest one that you make,you could give people a choice that would fit their set up more correctly.(happy costomers=more costomers).They could measure from the string to the inside of the loop and they would know what they need.You would only have to make about 3 or 4 sizes,and that would cover most every common size.Just a thought.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I will give that some thought...


----------



## jtb1967 (Sep 22, 2004)

I wish I could think of a product to sell under the bow tuning forum.....


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

michihunter said:


> It's a challenge to explain with words. The first loop (hole) is easily enough attached to the string by wrapping the loop around the string and inserting an end into the hole. Pull somewhat tight. The second part is the tricky part. Where ever you need it attached (above or below the first attachment) you need to start at the opposite side of the first attachment. Wrap the loop around the string and take the center of the loop itself and feet it through the hole. Work it over the first attachment and adjust as necessary and you will be done. I'll try to do it with a rubberband and take pics tomorrow to explain better. Or maybe mine will get here soon from Paul and I can use an actual loop to do it.


 I think he wants us to drive us crazy, trying it without pics ia a pain in the keaster.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*endless question*

How close to the end do you stop the serving to make the loops? 1/2 inch,3/8ths? 

Thanks
stic


----------



## critter_catcher (Jun 26, 2006)

*not knotless*

it may be called a knotless loop but it's still attached with a knot, a larkshead knot to be exact. not that it makes any difference as long as it works good.


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Is the knotless loop easier to adjust up and down the string for bow tuning? I hate with normal loops how difficult it is to adjust your nock point after a few shots and those knots tighten up....


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

1stRockinArcher said:


> MIchi, when are you gonna be able to post some photos of putting the loop on without taking the string off???


I would like to see how to do it with the string off. How can you slide it over the loops on the end of the string? Do you make them with a large opening so it will fit over and then tie them in place?


----------



## Outback (Sep 23, 2003)

Guess we're still waiting for the pics of attaching the loop without removing the string.

Maybe no pics means it can't be done???


----------

